# Ideas for side retirement Business



## swoop_ds (Mar 2, 2010)

My parents are recently retired but are looking for some hobby business ideas. They currently sell dogs that they raise and my dad does random carpentry work.

Anyone on here have a nice low stress business that they do in their retirement?

-Dave


----------



## Bullseye (Apr 5, 2009)

Some ideas I've given retired family members (businesses and jobs);

Pet sitting
Crossing guard
Teaching courses at college/university
Flower delivery (often just on-call, occasional work)
Gift basket making
Pet photography

One retired guy who was a train hobbyist I saw running a business taking a portable layout to kids parties. He dressed as an engineer and everything, looked like he was having a blast.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Do crossing guards get paid? For some reason I always thought it was a volunteer position.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Sell stuff on ebay. Go to auction sales, learn about the various collectibles markets, *know what to buy*, learn what stuff is *and isn't *worth, see how it does on ebay presently and try to make a few dollars on the side. You'll need to be good at packing things properly for shipment (so stay away from larger items that are not easily boxed) and the paypal and ebay fees and shipping costs will take a significant chunk of your income. You won't get rich unless you become big and successful but the best part about this is you can sell whenever you want, if you want to go away for a few months simply don't list anything once your previous batch of items have been received. And you'll also want to stock up on shipping containers, free from many stores as they stock shelves and recycle most of the boxes!


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

Since it's their retirement, I would suggest doing things that they enjoy and have the side benefit of getting paid for it.


----------



## bean438 (Jul 18, 2009)

Four Pillars said:


> Do crossing guards get paid? For some reason I always thought it was a volunteer position.


In winnipeg they do. Its 15 an hour, 2-3 times a day, an hour at a time.
Mostly retired people looking for something to keep busy.


----------



## yupislyr (Nov 16, 2009)

Four Pillars said:


> Do crossing guards get paid? For some reason I always thought it was a volunteer position.


They do down here. I think they're even part of a union but not 100% sure. I might be thinking of somewhere else. They get paid well enough though for what they do


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

swoop_ds said:


> Anyone on here have a nice low stress business that they do in their retirement?
> 
> -Dave


I don't know if "business" and "low-stress" go hand in hand. It's more a question of "cost-recovery hobbies". 

But as another poster said, it's mostly a matter of what their interests are. If they are people-persons". maybe Walmart Greeter?


----------



## Kristine (Apr 7, 2010)

I wholeheartedly agree with frugal trader. If there are looking to monetize their hobbies, I would focus on that. Maybe create an interent business of how they raise and sell dogs or carpentry?


----------



## 411guy (Jul 27, 2009)

Speaking of entrepreneurship and getting part time or full time income via the internet, I recently received an interesting invitation to attend a conference (with a meal of course) on the subject matter. I am thinking that this could be a good way to supplement retirement income.

It is presented by storesonline.com. Anybody out there that can share good or not so good experiences with this group?


----------



## chaudi (Sep 10, 2009)

what ever you do it should strengthen your mind and body. something like web site design or programming is good for the mind i think. so you could learn to do that and then give your service away for free. you don;t need to make money do you?


----------

